
Bolsonaro has blessed ‘brutal' assault on Amazon, sacked scientist warns - sexopolis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/09/bolsonaro-blessed-brutal-assault-rainforest-sacked-scientist-warns
======
squarefoot
Language barrier be damned... for a moment before opening the article I
thought the Brazilian president was about to order SWAT raids on their Amazon
corporations offices!:) Although it would change the headline, I believe
adding a "(forest)" after "Amazon" would help to make the context much more
clear. ...Not that it would make the news less alarming.

~~~
cassianoleal
This is not a language barrier per se. Amazon is the English name for the
Amazon. In Portuguese it's called Amazônia.

~~~
Yaa101
Yes, but it's The Amazon and not Amazon.

Besides, Bolsonaro should be bound to a tree and flogged hard the same number
of times a tree fell under his presidency.

